# Need help with The elements of magic



## ShadowMaster (Dec 30, 2002)

on table 1-5 we can find description of all elements available when casting spells and their intensity side effects. I would like to know where do we find the description of those effects? By example, ICE tells me that is low intensity side effect is cold which is described as "Described in cold Dangers section". My question is, where can I find that section?

Thanks

BTW: I love this book.


----------



## Suldulin (Dec 31, 2002)

in the DMG


----------



## ShadowMaster (Dec 31, 2002)

Suldulin said:
			
		

> *in the DMG *




Sorry, I know it sounds a little bit newbie. But what would happen if I do "Evoke White Ice 5" and there is a cold side effect? What would be this effect? The ennemi catch the flux or what (ok joking but need help!

   What if the effect is intense intensity?

Thank for clarifying this rule for me.


----------



## Suldulin (Dec 31, 2002)

from page 86 of the DMG:

"An unprotected character is cold weather (below 40 degreese F) must make a Fortitude saving throw every hour (DC 15, + 1 per previous check) or sustain 1d6 points of subdual damage."

from page 88 of the DMG:

"Characters walking on ice must make balance checks (DC 15) to avoid slipping and falling."


----------

